# Please offer opinions on these books?



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Ive read alot of the output from the black library,loved,liked and disliked in equal measure.

The horus heresy,Sigmar and all cl werner books being my favorite.
Also love everything by ADB.

Just wondering if people have read the following and if could offer me there opinions.These are the only books i have yet to read.

Warhammer

Death's City 
Death's Legacy 
Death's Messenger 
Zavant 
Neferata
Knight Of The Blazing Sun
Age Of Legend
The Corrputed
*Curse of the Necrarch*


40k
Sons Of Dorn
Wrath Of Iron
Shira Calpurni books
Execution Hour 
Shadow Point
The Emperors Gift
Savage Scars
Star Of Damocles
Legion Of The Damned
Lord Of The Night
Ravenwing
priests of mars
*Ahriman: Exile*


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Definately grab the Shira Calpurnia novels if you can :so_happy:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Definately grab the Shira Calpurnia novels if you can :so_happy:


Be prepared for some overly heavy descriptive reading if you do. Can be quite a slog to get through.

If you can find a copy of Lord of the Night. Give that a crack. Enjoyed it immensely. Have you read Abnett's Eisenhorn or Ravenor trilogy's yet? If not start with Eisenhorn omnibus. Probably the best 40k fiction I've ever read. Ravenor not far behind.

Don't waste your money on Sons of Dorn. I got maybe 3-4 chapters in, stopped and put it on eBay it was that one dimensional.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought Legion of the Damned was a good read. Should go about picking that one up.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

welshnick said:


> Warhammer
> Knight Of The Blazing Sun
> Good read, not the best of the Empire series but then it's a series with a lot of quality writing in it.
> 
> ...


Going to be reading Ravenwing and Neferata myself in the next week or so, so I'll come back to them:victory:


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Priests of Mars for sure dude!
Amazing stuff, awesome saga. McNeill is the best for me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

welshnick said:


> Ive read alot of the output from the black library,loved,liked and disliked in equal measure.
> 
> The horus heresy,Sigmar and all cl werner books being my favorite.
> Also love everything by ADB.
> ...


The blue comments are for the books that I've read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

welshnick said:


> Warhammer
> 
> Death's City
> Death's Legacy
> ...


The red is my opinions on what i've read.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If you've read a good chunk of BL books and relatively enjoyed them, chances are you'll enjoy a good chunk of these as well. Most of them are a load of shit though, as is most of the stuff that BL produces.

_Shadow Point_ & _Execution Hour_ are two decent 40k reads though.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I will be quite to the point on the ones I have read 

Sons Of Dorn - *Awful*
Shira Calpurni books - *Very very slow, gave up after the first book.*
Execution Hour - *Quality, re-reading at the mo.*
Shadow Point - *Quality, even better than EH.*
The Emperors Gift - *Quality.*
Star Of Damocles - *Very average, more like a long chapter than a novel.*
Lord Of The Night - *Quality.*


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

welshnick said:


> Ive read alot of the output from the black library,loved,liked and disliked in equal measure.
> 
> The horus heresy,Sigmar and all cl werner books being my favorite.
> Also love everything by ADB.
> ...



Of _those _I have only read Wrath of Iron, The Emperors Gift and Priests of Mars. I really enjoyed TEG, found PoM enjoyable but not amazing, and I couldn't even finish WoI it was so bad.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.Can i ask what makes Wrath of iron so dark.

I tend to not read books in a series until all are out horus heresy being the exception are any of the above part of a series?


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Also are there any decent imperial fist focused stories?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you've read a good chunk of BL books and relatively enjoyed them, chances are you'll enjoy a good chunk of these as well. Most of them are a load of shit though, as is most of the stuff that BL produces.
> 
> _Shadow Point_ & _Execution Hour_ are two decent 40k reads though.


I recall you being more positive about BL's output not so long ago.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

welshnick said:


> Also are there any decent imperial fist focused stories?


Not that I've read, although John French has written a decent Horus Heresy-era Imperial Fists novella, _The Crimson Fist_, in _Shadows of Treachery_ if you haven't read that already.



welshnick said:


> Thanks for all the replies.Can i ask what makes Wrath of iron so dark.
> 
> I tend to not read books in a series until all are out horus heresy being the exception are any of the above part of a series?


_Wrath of Iron_ is part of the Space Marine Battle Series but can be read as a standalone, as is _Legion of the Damned_. 
_Neferata_ is the first in a new Time of Legends Trilogy.
_Knight of the Blazing Sun_ is standalone.
_Age of Legend_ is an anthology in the Time of Legends-verse, not part of any series.
_Sons of Dorn_ was meant to be part of a series, but was scrapped on poor reception.
_The Emperor's Gift_ I think is a standalone.
_Ravenwing_ and _Priests of Mars_ are both firsts in a trilogy/series.
_Lord of the Night_ is a standalone classic.
The _Shira Calpurni_ books are obviously part of a series, and _Ahriman: Exile_ is also part of a series.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

welshnick said:


> Also are there any decent imperial fist focused stories?


Not as of yet. But I second Bane's suggestion of _The Crimson Fist_. THAT is the kind of Imperial Fist story that we need more of.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm gonna go against the grain of what looks like everybody else and say that I thoroughly enjoyed Sons of Dorn. It was a decent read, though it did suffer from the constant changing of perspectives between the three main characters. The fact that they were never able to figure out why they hated one another as much as they did, to me, didn't make sense at first but does now. (That being that after all the training, all the psycho indoctrination, they forgot and all that was left was the most basic form of emotion.)


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

after reading the advent short featuring zavant i purchased the novel and so far have really enjoyed it.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

welshnick said:


> Thanks for all the replies.Can i ask what makes Wrath of iron so dark.


Ok but be warned the answer is kinda spoilerific (nothing too detailed):




It's dark because the characters are either complete monsters, become monsters or die at the hand of said monsters (or their enemys, doesn't matter really).

I think that is the main problem many people had with the novel. No relatable protagonist.

Personally, I don't care about that. I enjoyed the novel precisely because the Iron Hands were so inhuman and because the good guys didn't magically survive in the end.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I recall you being more positive about BL's output not so long ago.
> 
> 
> LotN


Really? I don't recall myself ever thinking BL's general output was anything other than average at best, utter shite at worst.


----------



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks again.

Out of curiosity Child-of-the-Emperor id be interested to hear your best and worst


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? I don't recall myself ever thinking BL's general output was anything other than average at best, utter shite at worst.


You have gotten a _touch_ more pessimistic about BL works as of late. More so than you used to. Just something I've noticed on the forums.


----------

